# No Chance To Survive For The Warthog- Nature In The Raw



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

No escape! Damned if he did and damned if he didn't!

Warthog Stuck Between Wild Dogs and Crocodile.

Poor beggar.

Courtesy of LiveLeak.

Click for Link

Roger


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh what a shame. But thats life ............................. or death.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Blimey! The crock didnt look that big at first and the warthog isnt exactly small. It tossed it back into the water like it was a rag doll.

You wouldnt stand a chance against one of them.


----------



## Lydnian (Jun 8, 2012)

I was in the Maasai Mara 2 weeks ago and there were Zebra crossing the river as part of the migration. The crocs were huge and savage. Saw a couple of zebra avoid the 'snap' but one false step, especially in slightly deeper water and 'bye, bye zebra'. Not a pretty sight but it's life in the raw. On the numbers front, we saw about 200 zebra and wildebeest cross safely with only 2 zebra lost along the way.


----------

